# Behaviour problems with indoor British blue shorthair



## Britishblueproblems (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi, hoping somebody can help shed some light on some behavioural problems I'm having with my British blue cat. We have only had him for 1 month after adopting him from a family member. In his old home he was often very aggressive with young children. He's always been a house cat and at first although he was nervy he appeared to settle and adapt to his new surroundings. However in the past week he has started to appear very withdrawn, subdued and almost ignorant. He only interacts with us his owners when hungry first thing in the morning and then wants to be alone for the rest of the day in a room with nobody around. Even if we go into a room he walks out and goes elsewhere. 
He doesn't like being petted or picked up and can get very aggressive when we try to touch him. He's eating and drinking well, doesn't appear to be in pain or distressed in any way, he's just become very unfriendly. 
This has been very disheartening for us as he appears deeply unhappy, yet we are clueless as to what we can do to help him. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated - thank you!


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

Poor little cat  I would take him to the vet for a check up as it could be a health problem even if he's eating well.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

BSH are often quite reserved cats, but he sounds almost depressed to me. Was aggression with young children the only issue in his previous home?

Will he play with something like Da Bird or Flying Frenzy?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would take him for a full check up at the vets.
I also would buy a feliway plug in that is good for stress.
Do you have Children?
Has he been aggressive with you?
How old is he? and is he neutered?
Is he left on his own a lot?
Sorry about all the questions but just trying to help
You have only had him for one month so I am sure with time and a bit of effort you will be able to find out the problem.
My British like to play with toys. They like the wand toys. That way you play with them and interact with them.

We have British and a cat proof garden. Have you got a safe garden or are you near busy roads?
He might like a walk on a harness. A bit of fresh air or a soak in the sunshine.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with Jill. I feel he might be depressed and bored, and need something to really buck him up. Some cats are not cut out for a totally indoor life, and get very withdrawn, as it is their only way to deal with feeling imprisoned. This may have been why he was aggressive in his last home. I have had 2 BSH in the past, and there is no way I could have kept them as indoor cats, they loved the outdoors so much, & thrived on being able to go out.

I would definitely start harness & lead training him indoors so you can soon take him in the garden every day for an hour or so, and he can wander around and explore whilst you have firm hold of the lead to stop him running off.

Also, maybe consider getting your garden catproofed so your cat cannot get out, and other cats cannot get in. It is not expensive (unless you have a large garden) and there is a sticky on the board with ideas as to how to do it.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/211361-cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.html

If catproofing the garden is out of the question then I would build an enclosure and run, off the house, for him, with cat trees, scratching posts, shelves etc for him to sit on and enjoy the sunshine, watch the birds etc.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Neither of my girls like being picked up, April will clamber up onto my shoulder and down my back to get away, generally scratching my throat on the way up. Cookie doesn't like it either but I can carry her in from the garden. 

Not sure how a cat can show ignorance  some BSH a fairly aloof, if he was aggressive with young children perhaps he didn't like being "played" with. 

On a lighter note - cats have slaves not owners 

Others are more experienced than me, but a month isn't a long time and after a checkup with the vet, I would just be giving him time.


----------

